# Help with "Work Styles Questionnaire"



## Shenanigans (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Could someone explain the "Work Styles Questionnaire" part of the test?
This is the section where it asks you to rate yourself 1 through 5 (1-Strongly disagree, 2-Disagree, 3-Unsure, 4-Agree, 5-Strongly Agree).
I've heard there isn't exactly a right or wrong to this but rather that you're being scored on a pattern?
Some PO's i know said to stick with Strongly Disagree and Strongly Agree for each question...? 
I get that picking 3-Unsure probably isn't a great pick but can someone help me understand how this section of the test works?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

You will get a certain percentage of a point based on your answer. Full credit is always strongly agree/disagree. The "right" answer will never be "unsure".


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 22, 2017)

Rogergoodwin said:


> You will get a certain percentage of a point based on your answer. Full credit is always strongly agree/disagree. The "right" answer will never be "unsure".


Thank you


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Shenanigans said:


> Thank you


No problem. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

I've spoken to a family member who's a MSP trooper and he took the exam back in 02 or 03. He said in his "opinion" they're looking for balanced answers. That was his opinion and I kind of followed that advice when I took it yesterday. I looked at answering everything with Strongly Agree/Disagree as kind of too wide on the spectrum of things. Balance makes sense the more I think about it. They basically say in the packet and in the exam itself answer "Unsure" only if you are truly not sure. The answer is there to be selected. Albeit I don't think too many unsures is good either, I don't think saying unsure will screw you over though as long as you don't select it too much. This may just be me but I look at unsure as more of "depends" everything in context and some of the questions on the exam were very broad and definitely weren't something I could comfortably say Strongly Agree/Disagree with or even Agree/Disagree for that matter. Overall how many times did I say unsure? I'd guess between 3-5 times which I think is reasonable for a section that had 80 questions if I'm not mistaken

Just my two cents though who really knows how they grade these things. Even my family member of a trooper wasn't 100% sure. See me in 2 months and then we'll see I guess


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

mtc said:


> Some of the most amazing people don't score well - but knowing them personally I know they'd be most awesome in the job.
> Other's I know scored very well - and have no business being on the job.
> 
> Answer the test honestly - is the best you can do.


100% agree


----------



## kenzo (Jan 16, 2014)

The Work Styles is based on a Likert scale. Per wiki, Likert scales are arbitrary. The value assigned to a Likert item has no objective numerical basis, either in terms of measure theory or scale. The value assigned to each Likert item is simply determined by the researcher designing the survey, who makes the decision based on a desired level of detail.

Basically, no one will really know how to answer for this section because its a scale that EB Jacobs created. Additionally, you might as well forget about this exam since scores won't come out until October/November.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

jgraham11 said:


> I've spoken to a family member who's a MSP trooper and he took the exam back in 02 or 03. He said in his "opinion" they're looking for balanced answers. That was his opinion and I kind of followed that advice when I took it yesterday. I looked at answering everything with Strongly Agree/Disagree as kind of too wide on the spectrum of things. Balance makes sense the more I think about it. They basically say in the packet and in the exam itself answer "Unsure" only if you are truly not sure. The answer is there to be selected. Albeit I don't think too many unsures is good either, I don't think saying unsure will screw you over though as long as you don't select it too much. This may just be me but I look at unsure as more of "depends" everything in context and some of the questions on the exam were very broad and definitely weren't something I could comfortably say Strongly Agree/Disagree with or even Agree/Disagree for that matter. Overall how many times did I say unsure? I'd guess between 3-5 times which I think is reasonable for a section that had 80 questions if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Just my two cents though who really knows how they grade these things. Even my family member of a trooper wasn't 100% sure. See me in 2 months and then we'll see I guess


The '02 exam, vs the 2009, 2013, and 2017 exams, is like comparing apples to moon rocks. COMPLETELY different format.

They also didn't ask bullshit questions like "how many times have you called in sick in the last year" or "do you like to work with your office door open, or closed."


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The '02 exam, vs the 2009, 2013, and 2017 exams, is like comparing apples to moon rocks. COMPLETELY different format.
> 
> They also didn't ask bullshit questions like "how many times have you called in sick in the last year" or "do you like to work with your office door open, or closed."


So you're saying balance isn't a good idea in your opinion? Cause that was basically his advice. It's not like he gave me any idea of what the questions would be. He just said study the packet, don't fall for any of those BS online classes and give it your best shot.. which will have to be a REALLY good shot since I'm not a vet and won't be getting those 2 points. In an exam were people will be battling for points in the mid to high 90s, 2 points is a lot

By the way, little off topic, but what do you reckon a B.s or B.a holds?


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 22, 2017)

jgraham11 said:


> By the way, little off topic, but what do you reckon a B.s or B.a holds?


In the eyes of CS? a degree means nothing. It's only a leg up on your resume when you're considered for a position. Example: if you have a B.S. and the position is being considered between you and a non-vet with no degree and the same CS score.... you'll look a lot better in the department's eyes. BUT they don't have to take you over him, even if you have a degree and he doesn't.. they can find other reasons to pick him over you


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Law Enforcement Work Styles - AAI Assessments

The sample report from this company breaks it's all down.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Shenanigans said:


> In the eyes of CS? a degree means nothing. It's only a leg up on your resume when you're considered for a position. Example: if you have a B.S. and the position is being considered between you and a non-vet with no degree and the same CS score.... you'll look a lot better in the department's eyes. BUT they don't have to take you over him, even if you have a degree and he doesn't.. they can find other reasons to pick him over you


They could take him over a vet or someone with a better score because of his degree tho. Departments often choose a lower ranking candidate for positive reasons, not just by bypassing a bad candidate.


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 22, 2017)

Rogergoodwin said:


> They could take him over a vet or someone with a better score because of his degree tho. Departments often choose a lower ranking candidate for positive reasons, not just by bypassing a bad candidate.


Oh, that's good to know. I've been under the impression they can only bypass if the higher score had a negative characteristic


----------

